# Temporizador y oscilador con ujt y scr o tiristor



## edwardjoanmedina (Sep 28, 2014)

Foro de electronica estoy montando una practica de control de potencia temporizado hecho con  un ujt=2N2646 , scr o tiristor C106MG, un octoacoplador mc=3010, un triac BTA04. El circuito lo estoy montando por etapas, la primera etapa esta formada por la conexion del ujt 2n2646   con el scr o tiristor C106MG y el optoacoplador. En el circuito donde va el optoacoplador lo sustitui por un led para ver si el circuito manda o genera el pulso de disparo  y si se puede regular con el el potenciometro  que esta colocado cerca de la base 2 que representa al pin 3  del ujt=2646. El problema que se me esta presentando es que no observo que se este generando el pulso de disparo en el led que coloque, donde va realmente el optoacoplador.El led enciende pero no observo ningun pulso. Si me pueden decir que conexion estoy haciendo mal en el protoboard?.  
 le estoy adjuntando el plano del circuito , y una foto del circuito montado en protoboard      
no lo he simulado en proteus ya que no encuentro ujt 2n2646 en la libreria de dicho simulador y si me pueden recomendar un simulador donde aparesca el ujt que estoy  utilizando. Gracias de antemano. 

aclaro en el plano hay un error donde dice 2n4646  en realidad va el  2n2646 

me recomendaron utilizar el scr o tiristor =MCR106 , el que encontre fue C106MG, seran los mismos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2014)

Así como está enciende pero no se apaga nunca


----------



## edwardjoanmedina (Sep 30, 2014)

Fogonazo, una idea por lo menos de cómo conectarlo para que emita un pulso y pueda regularlo con el potenciometro?. Viste la foto que publiqué de la conexión en protoboard ?


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2014)

> Fogonazo, una idea por lo menos de cómo conectarlo para que emita un pulso y pueda regularlo con el potenciometro?. Viste la foto que publiqué de la conexión en protoboard ?



No se entiende lo que quieres, la primera etapa como le dices, es un oscilador de relajación,  ese oscilador dispara el SCR, si no gatilla lo mas seguro es que están mal calculadas las resistencias o esté mal conectado, y se quedaría gatillado porque es corriente directa lo que tiene en el cátodo y en el ánodo, para que sirva ese regulador tiene que tener corriente alterna entre el ánodo y el cátodo (estaría rectificando a media onda)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2014)

El problema que tiene *inicialmente* es que no le funciona el unijuntura , *no le enciende el led*.

Lo del triac vendrá en segundo término , y que quede encendido es lo correcto ya que es un timer :

http://solidworksavanzado.blogspot.com.ar/2013/03/circuito-de-microtemporizador.html


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2014)

La duda que me surge es entonces porque pone "control de potencia"  pense que queria algo como un dimmer 

bueno no entiendo muy bien los leo XD...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2014)

> control de potencia *temporizado*


 
Debería subir un diagrama de dónde conectó el led . . .


----------



## papirrin (Oct 1, 2014)

En la foto se ve que el led está bien conectado, me parece que donde podría estar mal es en los pines del UJT pero no se aprecia bien.


----------



## edwardjoanmedina (Oct 1, 2014)

Disculpen, estaba confundido, ya he aclarado mis dudas, pensaba que como el 2n2646 emite pulsos, en led se tenía que observar el pulso, pero en realidad lo que tiene que hacer el circuito es regular la potencia del led, lo cual implica que seria un dimmer, porque regula la intensidad de la luz ya sea en el led o un bombillo. El led enciende pero nunca apaga , el problema que tengo es que no me esta regulando la potencia de forma temporizada con el potenciómetro que posee dicho circuito.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 2, 2014)

¿A que le llamas regular la potencia de forma temporizada? Ese oscilador  podria  ser o un regulador o un temporizador pero no ambos.


----------



## edwardjoanmedina (Oct 5, 2014)

Al control de potencia temporizado que sea hace con el potenciometro lo llamo regular la potencia en el tiempo, o  no se puede llamar así ? No soy experto en estos temas de electronica industrial. Papirrin en la primera etapa que monte el led simplemente tiene que encender led, ya que el scr gatilla? y mantenerse encendido? Cuando conecto la otra etapa del optoacoplador, triac y el bombillo, que se estaría observando en el bombillo? El regulador tiene que tener corriente corriente alterna entre el ánodo y el cátodo ( estaría rectificando a media onda).

Yo he investigado pero todavía no estoy muy claro de lo que tiene que hacer el circuito?.
Lo que entiendo hasta hora es que el transistor de monojuntura(ujt) es un dispositivo de conmutación del tipo ruptura. Sus características lo hacen muy util en muchos circuitos industriales, incluyendo temporizadores, osciladores, generadores de onda, y mas importante  aun, en circuitos de control de puerta para scr y triacs. En el transistor ujt cuando el voltaje entre emisor y base1 Veb1, es menor menor que un cierto valor denominado  voltaje pico, Vp, el ujt está cortado,y no puede fluir corriente de E a B1 Ie=0. Cuando Veb1 sobrepasa a Vp en una pequeña cantidad, el ujt se dispara o conduce. Cuando esto sucede, el circuito E  a B1 es prácticamente un corto circuito, y la corriente fluye instantàneamente de un terminal a otro. En la mayoría de los circuitos con ujt, el pulso de corriente de E a B1 es de corta duración y el ujt rápidamente regresa al estado de corte.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 5, 2014)

> Al control de potencia temporizado que sea hace con el potenciometro lo llamo regular la potencia en el tiempo, o no se puede llamar así ? No soy experto en estos temas de electronica industrial. Papirrin en la primera etapa que monte el led simplemente tiene que encender led, ya que el scr gatilla? y mantenerse encendido?



Pues yo no lo llamaría control de potencia temporizado, mas bien ese circuito es un temporizador que con los valores del capacitor c1 y la resistencia R2 y el potenciometro rondaría por arriba de los 2 segundos y quizás llegue hasta un rango de minutos y pasando ese tiempo gatilla al SCR.

Para controlar la potencia o regularla tipo dimmer tendría que estar por debajo de los 16mS.

O sea, lo que hace esa primer etapa es que al pasar los 2 segundos o mas de acuerdo a como esté ajustado el  potencimetro dispara el scr y se queda gatillado dejando encendido el LED hasta que quites la alimentación.



> Cuando conecto la otra etapa del optoacoplador, triac y el bombillo, que se estaría observando en el bombillo?



El bombillo se quedaría encendido al 100%  por mas que muevas el potenciometro, ya que queda inhabilitado el oscilador (o primera etapa como la llamas) porque esta gatillado el SCR.

Para hacer un dimmer se necesita algo como esto:






Si te fijas el capacitor C1 es de un valor muy por debajo de los 470 uF que tienes en el que pusiste y ahí tiene un Triac no un SCR, ese si controla la potencia, busca información sobre el oscilador de relajación, (ojo que ese es para un bombillo de 6 V y usa un transformador, para un foco de 110 V, no lleva el transformador, podrías buscar uno que se acomode a tus necesidades que sea muy similar)


----------



## edwardjoanmedina (Nov 2, 2014)

Foro de electronica necesito que me expliquen algo ustedes, me dijeron que el circuito no podía funcionar como dimmer , y que por mas que mueva el potenciometro no se podia regular la intensidad de la bombilla, y que como el scr gatilla no se podia regular la intensidad de un led, si se coloca un led donde va el optoacoplador. Porque cuando quito la resistencia R4 = 100 Ohm y cambio la alimentación dc colocándola en el medio de entre potenciometro y R2 = 4.7 K, funciona como dimmer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2014)

No vi tus documentos , pero

Alimentado con corriente contínua un scr está apagado , lo gatillás y se enciende y así queda eternamente hasta que cortes la luz (o lo apagues con algún método que no viene al caso)

Para hacer un dimmer necesitás AC o DC PULSANTE , si o si , es cuando pasas por cero que se apaga solito y vuelve a empezar


----------



## sergiot (Nov 3, 2014)

Por que no usas un triac?


----------



## juliocesar71 (May 19, 2016)

He modificado un poco el circuito y como resultado en LA PRACTICA al colocar la bombilla (neón) esta queda encendida no da pulsos.
Al colocar el transformador si da pulsos en la salida, cual sera la explicación para esta situación. 

GRACIAS


----------



## papirrin (May 19, 2016)

Yo diría que la explicación es que proteus no simula bien los trafos ni las bombillas a menos que se ajusten un montón de parámetros,  o de plano ni así.


----------



## juliocesar71 (May 19, 2016)

GRACIAS por la respuesta pero mi inquietud es que al montar el circuito real sucede esto.


----------



## jsfz94 (Jul 31, 2018)

Estoy tratando de hacer este proyecto que consiste en hacer parpadear un led mediante el uso del scr y el ujt, el problema con que me encontre es que el diagrama me daba todos los componentes necesarios menos el código del ujt y del scr que se debe usar. Entonces lo que hice fue utilizar un SCR 2p4m y un UJT 2n6027. Pero el circuito solo enciende el led y se queda encendido y al regular el potenciómetro no parpadea, alguna idea para hacerlo parpadear? alguien tiene algún otro circuito para lo que quiero lograr pero usando siempre un ujt y un scr? Adjunto el diagrama y el circuito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2018)

jsfz94 dijo:


> Estoy tratando de hacer este proyecto que consiste en hacer parpadear un led mediante el uso del scr y el ujt, el problema con que me encontre es que el diagrama me daba todos los componentes necesarios menos el código del ujt y del scr que se debe usar. Entonces lo que hice fue utilizar un SCR 2p4m y un UJT 2n6027. Pero el circuito solo enciende el led y se queda encendido y al regular el potenciómetro no parpadea, alguna idea para hacerlo parpadear? alguien tiene algún otro circuito para lo que quiero lograr pero usando siempre un ujt y un scr? Adjunto el diagrama y el circuito.


Creo que hay que estudiar un poco más, por que parece que no tenés idea de como trabaja un SCR:
Rectificador controlado de silicio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre como para empezar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

El scr una vez gatillado queda conduciendo eternamente hasta que cortes la corriente , deberías probar  alimentarlo con un transformador de 9V y el puente rectificador sin capacitor de filtro y de esa manera apagará por cada paso por cero.

Así cómo está dibujado el circuito , el funcionamiento es el correcto.


----------



## lagg070988 (Jul 31, 2018)

jsfz94 dijo:


> Entonces lo que hice fue utilizar un SCR 2p4m y un UJT 2n6027



Creo que R4 es muy bajo, entonces mantiene el SCR siempre conduciendo, por que al descargarse C2 mantiene una corriente superior a la de mantenimiento, el datasheet dice typ = 1 mA , prueba a cambiar R4 por un valor mayor (10 k, por ejemplo) , el SCR se desactiva al abrir el circuito, polarizando en inversa ánodo y cátodo o que la corriente que lo atraviesa sea menor a la de mantenimiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Empezamos mal , ese circuito corresponde a un timer y no a un oscilador , lo conectás y tarda X tiempo en encender, permanecerá encendido hasta desconectarlo.

P.D.: Movido a idéntico tema-problema.


----------



## lagg070988 (Jul 31, 2018)

Funcionamiento de oscilador con UJT - Electrónica Unicrom 
http://www.ges.cz/sheets/2/2p4_6m.pdf
Discrepo, va a oscilar... solo que R4 es muy bajo y no se apaga el SCR por que siempre circula por el una corriente mayor a la de mantenimiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Va  a oscilar  perfectamente hasta el gate del SCR , agrandando la resistencia circulará por el led unos 5 mA con los que apenas si brillará el led y no apagará .

El circuito tendría que ser el que mencioné antes :


----------



## lagg070988 (Jul 31, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> agrandando la resistencia circulará por el led unos 5 mA con los que apenas si brillará el led y no apagará .



Te olvidas de la energía del condensador C2, esa es la que encenderá el led, es mas: con 9 V y la resistencia en serie de 5.6 k que tiene ahora, no circularan más de 1,6 mA saca la calculadora. R4 debe ser mayor para que circule menos de 1 mA y se apague el SCR al descargarse C2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Ahí iríamos mejor  , andamos por 0,0016071 mA

Con 10 k andaríamos en 0,0009 mA 

Entonces R1 y C1 determinarían el tiempo OFF y R4 con C2 el tiempo ON


----------



## lagg070988 (Jul 31, 2018)

Algo así, pero en Amperes, y eso que no restaste las caídas de tensión del scr y el led, los números son aún menores.
Creo que el Tiempo de encendido es solo un destello por que el loop que se forma es C2-SCR1-LED, R4 solo se limitaría a cargar C2 mientras se genera un nuevo pulso en el oscilador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Claro, si R4 es muy alta puede todavía no estar cargado C2 y le entra el disparo


----------



## lagg070988 (Jul 31, 2018)

Verdad, saltándose algunos pulsos, hasta que destelle nuevamente, eso sería cada ves mas probable mientras aumenta la frecuencia con R1, también podría pasar que el ojo ni si quiera se percaté y vea el led siempre encendido a esas alturas , me gustaría verlo funcionar, pero no tengo esos bichos en mis cajas, y quien sabe si el interesado vuelva.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Yo uso unijunturas y put's para unos variadores de velocidad muy antiguos que no tienen tacómetro y entonces modifican el ángulo de disparo del tiristor para mantener la "velocidad constante" usando cómo realimentación la parte que el motor entre pulso y pulso funciona cómo dínamo


----------



## jsfz94 (Ago 1, 2018)

lagg070988 dijo:


> creo que R4 es muy bajo, entonces mantiene el SCR siempre conduciendo, por que al descargarse C2 mantiene una corriente superior a la de mantenimiento, el datasheet dice typ=1mA , prueba a cambiar R4 por un valor mayor (10k, por ejemplo)
> el SCR se desactiva al abrir el circuito, polarizando en inversa ánodo y cátodo o que la corriente que lo atraviesa sea menor a la de mantenimiento



Gracias por sus consejos a todos! Intentare lo que me recomendaron, al rato posteo los resultados.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2018)

Para que te guies con los pines del scr

Para manejar un led es demasiado grande, te conviene uno como el 2N5060 0.8A 30V y cápsula TO92


----------



## jsfz94 (Ago 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí iríamos mejor  , andamos por 0,0016071 mA
> 
> Con 10 k andaríamos en 0,0009 mA
> 
> Entonces R1 y C1 determinarían el tiempo OFF y R4 con C2 el tiempo ON



Utilice una resitencia de 10k en R4 y no funciono, probe en todas las resistencia y nada. No parpadea el led


----------



## lagg070988 (Ago 1, 2018)

Suponiendo que ya verificaste que todos los puentes estan correctos y los pines también , solo queda buscar fallas, si desconectas el gate del scr, se apaga el led?


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 8, 2022)

Hola a todos. Tengo algo parecido a esto y no me funciona... ¿Alguien sabe porqué?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2022)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Hola a todos. Tengo algo parecido a esto y no me funciona... ¿Alguien sabe porque?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280335


Creo que los valores resistivos de "R1" y "R2" son muy elevados , tente reduzir por 10 (10K y 4,7K) y aumente lo valor de "C1" en 10 veses (47uF)
!Suerte!


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 8, 2022)

Gracias por la ayuda Daniel y opinión, haré esas pruebas.
Esto se supone que debe mantener encendida por un tiempo fijo una lámpara incandescente, pero sólo enciende la lámpara mientras mantengo pulsado SW1.

Aquí es de donde obtuve eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2022)

Mejor un Triac con gate sensible.

Te dejo otro :


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 8, 2022)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Hola a todos. Tengo algo parecido a esto y no me funciona... ¿Alguien sabe porqué?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280335


Con ese circuito, deberias cerciorarte que el capacitor es de minimo 350V.
Así mismo noe gusta para nada el circuito. Mejor o buscas en el foro, o haz el excelente aporte de @DOSMETROS


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 8, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> deberias cerciorarte que el capacitor es de minimo 350V.


Sí lo se, pero no pasa por ahí el problema.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Así mismo noe gusta para nada el circuito.


¿Por que no te gusta para nada y por que crees que no funciona?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 8, 2022)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Sí lo se, pero no pasa por ahí el problema


Claro que no, pero es un punto muy crítico, ya que por ahi van a pasar unos V = Vred * 1.4142.

Y no me gusta por;
Principalmente solo estas filtrando con el único capacitor la entrada de señal (diodo + llave), y no temporizas nada.
Usando un SCR en alterna, equivale a medio ciclo de la red electrica, y dependiendo del circuito a controlar, puede ser un problema.


----------

